# How to clean and restore Optical Fiber Angel eye ?



## barack (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello,
One of my outer rings is extremly faded and yellowish ( i use white led lights), the other headlight looks perfectly fine, now is there any way to restore the fiber optic rings? i read that isopropil alcool might clean it, buti wouldn t want to open the assembly since i don t have the tools.


----------

